# my leos.....success or not??!



## fabgreen (Jul 20, 2008)

well, being an inexperienced leo owner, ive got most of my info from this site and have got yet another question......:whistling2:

today i decided that the eagerly awaited time had come to introduce my high-yellow male (or what i thought was a male) to my albino choc female.

i feel it has gone, perhaps, too well. i put them into neutral territory in the form of a clean tub - with a hide in from each of their vivs.

...and theyve totally ignored each other!! not even a bit of interest! no tail vibrating, no eye-balling each other, no tasting! i dont know if this is a good sign or a bad one??!! theyre currently sat opposite each other- both with eyes shut - having a snooze - as if the other one doesnt exsist! im confused!

ive re checked chino's bits and am now doubting that hes even a male!! blimey! any advice anyone?? im more than a little disapointed! hehe

thanks


----------

